# Just A Reminder.



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Please be safe when working out there.

About a half hour ago, I stabbed myself with my Flexcut Bench Knife in the "web of my thumb". The blade skipped right past my thumb guards. I could use a stitch or two but will "cowboy up" instead.

I am thinking maybe I will ask Santa for one of them fancy carving gloves.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder Buckskin! we ca never be to careful….


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

"Cowboy up" does that include fishing line and a rusty needle to sew yourself up. Or does that mean just tough it out, wait till it stops bleeding and admire the nice scar? 

Glad it's not to bad. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

It means no rusty needles tonight but will just go with the scar.

It was a deep clean cut. So it shouldn't scar to bad. Thank goodness for sharp tools. Well worth the work to keep them that way. Makes making repairs to the body easier. Not so sure thats a good thing but what the heck.


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

A little dab of CA glue in the cut will work just as well as stitches. It'll sting good, too, if that makes you feel better!

Sorry you got hurt.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Good and clean is better. I'd certainly would want to get cut with a sharp tool than a dull one. Makes for neater scar lines.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

With no health insurance I have had to suck it up a few times. I'm starting to rethink this.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Baby Oragel--high in benzocain (numbing)

Sewing Needle--be sure to clean with alcohol or peroxide (curved is best, but straight will do)

Silk sewing thread-- be sure to get a "pretty color"

Peroxide-- Clean the wound till it stops "bubbling

To remove--Nail clippers or use your wife's good small point scisors.

For smaller/shallow cuts-- Super glue (kinda stings but will work)

I used to sew my kids up, saves a trip to ER or Dr's Office


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Yikes fireman-- your kids must be tough to let Dad sew 'em up. I hope you at least gave them a sucker afterwards!


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Fireman. I wanted to super glue it but my boss the MA said no. So a 2×2 gauze pad folded in half with two cotton balls on top, some Gorilla Duct Tape (Son's Idea), equals pressure bandage/butter fly.

I thought about getting the fishing line out, but decided instead that I did not have enough consumable alcohol or enough hours before real job time to remain employed. Besides if I had done that Boss, as above, would have made me go to the ER. The last time I did that was for a fishing lure, I could have gotten out myself. But, Baby knows best to the tune of $2600.

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the always timely reminder. Glad you are not hurt too badly.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Just Cowboy up. By the middle of the night when it is throbbing you'll have a good reminder of what not to do next time. As I have gotten older it has occured to me that there are a lot of similarities between tough and dumb. Heck, anybody from WYO can stand a little throbbin'. LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

baby oragel.. huh!


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

You guys are funny and I am glad we can all laugh about your injury, thank Gog its not a bad one. Where do the hospitals get their CA from? Is it the same stuff? I was thinking about keeping some around for when I start leaking from time to time. Now that I am thinking abut it , I have not looked in my first aid kit in over a year. It may be time to check the supplies. As a matter of fact .. let me go start a forum post.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Tom a little throbbin' ain't the word fer it. LOL. It did for about 15 min but I was so darn tired by the time I laid down it didn't matter.

This morning it's a bit tender for sure and still open a little.

Snowdog, good idea to take stock on the first aid kit. I had not been in mine for awhile either and found when I needed my tools they were far and few between. I will be restocking my bag of "oh, sugar, it hurts like holly molly" repair tricks. Some silk thread and a rusty needle or two needs to be in there. LOL.

Have a safe, productive week everyone!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Electrical tape used to work for me. It has some sort of healing properties.


----------



## Bravesfan (Nov 17, 2007)

Well the accident bug is upon us. Just yesterday I was doing a small wood flooring job and was cutting up the old wood to make it easier to transport. Quickly using my miter saw to cut the large pieces smaller, in the cold and rain wearing gloves. I slid a piece in too quickly before raising the blade high enough for the blade guard to rotate back over the blade and just caught the spinning blade on my gloved hand enough to tear the leather. No injury but I was getting a little careless trying to hurry. We can all laugh now, but fellow LJ's lets be careful when practicing our favorite hobby/job, because no work of art is worth our blood.

PS. I'll take the duct tape over the super glue. It does sting.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

I have used a lot of electrical tape, masking tape, and duct tape as well in the field. Its not very adsorbent though.

Mike, glad you just lost a piece of your glove. Certainly lets be careful out there.


----------



## pitbull (Aug 11, 2007)

Just goes to prove you can't have enough clamps, i would have stuck a clamp on it.


----------



## king (Aug 5, 2007)

SCOTCH TAPE AND DUNNKIN DONUTS NAPIKINS IF THAT DONT WORK HAVE COFFEE AND DONUT AND RETHINK IT.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Why is it when you really hurt your hand, its always the pants pocket on that hands side that requires the most digging through?


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

miles ~ I believe it is called Murphy's Law.


----------

